
Curious Oil Filled Watch - hairytrog
https://ressencewatches.com/watches/type-1
======
simonblack
Neither 'digital' nor 'standard analog', both of which allow one to almost
mindlessly ascertain what time it is.

I see this item as basically very expensive and 'exclusive' jewelry; OK if you
feel you can afford 'something different'.

------
SQL2219
$20K

[https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=ressence+watc...](https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=ressence+watch&_sacat=0&_sop=16)

